# Home Repair Tricks -- Whatcha got?



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's a couple that have worked for me.

On a stopped up toilet:

Let the toilet drain as low as possible.

Fill a five gallon bucket with warm water, add SMALL dash of dish soap and pour it from as high above the toilet as you are able to hold it, aiming the stream of water directily into the drain. 

DON'T overfill your toilet and make yourself a mess (unless you like playin with ****).

Usually the first and if not the second application will wash the clog out.


Second

On a stopped up bath drain (would work for a sink drain too).

I felt like I had a clog just a short distance down the drain so I took my shop vac, wrapped a plastic bag around the end of the hose, threw another over the overflow and vacuumed out a babyies wash cloth, and several large hairballs. Easy as pie, no mess. Drains like a champ.


So what have you done that worked?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i call the plumber if i need a plumber, the carpenter if i need the carpenter. the wife prefers it that way.....lol


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

For your drains, with a cone shaped attachment on your shop vac you can suck the blockage out or blow it out. If you have a septic tank and you suck the blockage out, you will start sucking the fumes from the septic tank so turn the shop vac off as soon as you hear or feel the blockage clear the pipe.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Clogged Drip Pan on A/C: Find the drain (mine was located in one of the spare bathroom sinks), get your air compressor and make a tight fitting (I used duck tape) and let her rip. Caution- have a 5 gallon bucket ready because all that water will rush down the pipe where you are standing.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

huntinguy said:


> Here's a couple that have worked for me.
> 
> On a stopped up toilet:
> 
> ...


I like that. need to try that on the shower that has a small clog


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

If you use a plunger on all of your sinks and tubs about every two to three months they will stay open and flowing.... It helps flushing the hair on down or will pull it up and you can throw it in the trash....


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> I like that. need to try that on the shower that has a small clog


That was absolutely disgusting :rotfl:

But worked like a charm. Shower is draining nicely.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Leg of old pair of panty hose on the hose to the shop vac works too!!


----------

